# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  HP 1859m 18,5” - Công nghệ hấp thụ ánh sáng

## caole1992

​HP 1859m 18,5” được thiết kế mặt gương (công nghệ hấp thụ ánh sáng) nên hứa hẹn mang đến hình ảnh thật trong trẻo và tươi sáng. LCD mới này của HP “khoác "bộ cánh" đen tuyền với đường viền xám bạc cùng màu với toàn bộ chân đế. Không chỉ được thiết kế bắt mắt, HP 1859m trang bị độ phân giải 1366x768, độ sáng 300cd/m2, độ tương phản 1000:1. Thời gian đáp ứng 5ms giúp người dùng thoải mái thưởng thức phim ảnh hay chơi game nhẹ nhàng.​​Mặt sau được thiết kế đơn giản với nhiều khe tản nhiệt.​​Nút nguồn và các nút điều chỉnh OSD được đặt trực quan ở góc phải của cạnh dưới.​​HP 1859m giao tiếp với máy tính qua cổng DVI hay D-Sub (có cáp đi kèm)​*TN*​ 


Dành cho quảng cáo​*Đặc tính kỹ thuật* Góc nhìn : 160 độ, 160 độ Độ sáng : 300 cd/m2 Độ phân giải : 1366 pixel, 768 pixel Công suất loa vệ tinh : Loa tích hợp Thời gian đáp ứng (ms) : 5 ms Kết nối : Ngõ vào Analog, Ngõ vào DVI Kích thước : 18.5 inch Công nghệ : Phản xạ ánh sáng Hỗ trợ Windows Vista :  Kích thước điểm ảnh : 0.3 mm

Sản phẩm hiện đang được trưng bày tại: 

Phòng Trưng Bày và Bán Sản Phẩm HP
67-69 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Q.1, TP.HCM
Tel: 08. 62911600
*Website hàng đầu về sản phẩm HP:* *www.hpshowroom.com.vn*

----------

